# Open water on the Clinton?



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

I want to go fishing sometime this week and was wondering where there is open water on the Clinton River. Doesn't matter if its the main, north, or middle branch...any reports are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

I fish everyday im off thats above 22 degrees.


----------



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

How about south of utica? I feel like river bends and yates are still good


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not gonna say but there is access...


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

There's some open water by Yates it's skinny but fishable in some small spots. I'm sure bends and Utica are iced over but below red run drain or mouth of is open 97% of the time. Good luck please share a report if you go.


----------



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

Drove a little south of dodge park with my dog and it was iced up pretty well. Heritage park was also iced over. I might try yates tomorrow.


----------



## stevenkmason (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you think this weekend will open up the river? I'm planning on hitting Yates Monday if it's clear.


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

nighttime said:


> There's some open water by Yates it's skinny but fishable in some small spots. I'm sure bends and Utica are iced over but below red run drain or mouth of is open 97% of the time. Good luck please share a report if you go.


Do you park at the little park up the road and walk down or will the business let you park at the mouth in their lots? Is that land at the mouth even public?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Park at the park and cross. You can fish that point as you park across the street.


----------



## DJHTroutHunter (Jan 16, 2014)

When you say park at the park, do you mean Yates Park west of the Cider Mill and then cross Dequindre and fish the river south of Dequindre? What about the stretch west of the dam on the north side of Dequindre? 

I am new to fishing this area... Don't have a ton of time so would like to narrow down some stretches to try that would give the best possibilities.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Hrm, might be time to thaw out the loosies.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

DJHTroutHunter said:


> When you say park at the park, do you mean Yates Park west of the Cider Mill and then cross Dequindre and fish the river south of Dequindre? What about the stretch west of the dam on the north side of Dequindre?
> 
> I am new to fishing this area... Don't have a ton of time so would like to narrow down some stretches to try that would give the best possibilities.


I'm not talking about Yates


----------



## DJHTroutHunter (Jan 16, 2014)

nighttime said:


> I'm not talking about Yates


ok... what park?


----------



## Getanybumps (Jan 4, 2014)

Water was in good shape yesterday, there are nice fish in the river, with the warming were going to have more will be coming,


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

DJHTroutHunter said:


> ok... what park?


The park by the red run drain, forgot the name.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Rotary Park at Utica and Hays. Went there yesterday. Water is way too low. If there were fish I would have been able to see them. Caught two Pike over at Budd though. Going to Cass Park next time

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Rotary Park at Utica and Hays. Went there yesterday. Water is way too low. If there were fish I would have been able to see them. Caught two Pike over at Budd though. Going to Cass Park next time
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Krom


Thanks for the report, I'm hoping to wet a line by the end of the week. I'll let u know how it goes.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I was out Saturday below yates, still lots of shelf ice. Was tough finding a good drift. I was rewarded for my efforts with a nice Lake Run Brown though, fish came on a 1/16 White/pink Brad's Jig. Landing it required walking further out on the shelf ice than I would've liked though.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

was wide open at the overpass at Rochester road this afternoon, very little ice up and down

water was really low through


----------



## stevenkmason (Jan 17, 2014)

I was out last night at River Bends by Coyote Joe's. Water was pretty clear but faaaast. Nothing.

PikeWhisperer any tips for pike at Budd?


----------

